# 2016 Cruze LT - Appt - vent a little bit



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

So, I scheduled an appointment on Dec 27th, for today. I wanted to get my first oil change, filter, and tires rotated. I also asked to get the recall fixed on the 3rd brake light.
Get there this morning, they say they need to order the part. I told him, "why did I schedule it to get done, today, and y'all didn't order the part". His response was "we need to order the part, they are scarce".
Really, not a good first experience with the dealer on the first service, and on top of it, I live 18 miles from the dealer. :banghead:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This seems to be the standard. Dealerships can't order parts for a recall until they can tell GM that the recall applies to the car. Definitely a customer service fail.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> This seems to be the standard. Dealerships can't order parts for a recall until they can tell GM that the recall applies to the car. Definitely a customer service fail.


I got the notification thru OnStar / mychevrolet app, and they had my VIN, so they knew it applied to it. Also, to top it off, the writer shows a scratch on my car, after the service was done, and he said that he noticed it when he wrote the car in. (yeah, right, why didn't you tell me before then).


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

All recalls don't require parts. So they need to make sure it really needs it. Dealerships or any place that holds inventory does not want to spend money to have parts laying around that never get used. Business have to pay taxes on inventory which is just stupid. So no need to have parts you may not need in stock or only used once in a while.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

pontiacgt said:


> All recalls don't require parts. So they need to make sure it really needs it. Dealerships or any place that holds inventory does not want to spend money to have parts laying around that never get used. Business have to pay taxes on inventory which is just stupid. So no need to have parts you may not need in stock or only used once in a while.


The service writer told me they had to order the part before they even wrote my car in, so how did he know when I pulled up that he needed to order the part, but not when the service was scheduled


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Well I work in purchasing/service for IT and I would not typically order something unless I know for sure its needed. However if he stated that then he should have it ordered for you and not scheduled the appointment. Its also possible he may have not have known about it until they had to fix another car before yours. Its hard to tell. It could be GM also saying don't order until you see the car and verify it. I'm just guessing but I don't think service department wants to see you all the time. Maybe they get to charge GM every time you come in but I kind of doubt that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm going to call ahead of time and make sure they can order the part for mine when I take it in. I don't have time to go back and forth. But I'll probably wait til the 7500 mi service to have it done, so that could be 4 months from now - I currently don't see a single drop in the trunk/battery area, and we've had a good amount of rain/snow.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I'm going to call ahead of time and make sure they can order the part for mine when I take it in. I don't have time to go back and forth. But I'll probably wait til the 7500 mi service to have it done, so that could be 4 months from now - I currently don't see a single drop in the trunk/battery area, and we've had a good amount of rain/snow.


I would make sure they have the part before you get there, that was my plan, obviously. Though I did my service at 6000 miles


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pontiacgt said:


> It could be GM also saying don't order until you see the car and verify it.


It wouldn't surprise me but what GM says not to order the part until the car is in hand. After call, the customer could cancel the appointment at any time. It's not a sure thing until the car is checked in.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> It wouldn't surprise me but what GM says not to order the part until the car is in hand. After call, the customer could cancel the appointment at any time. It's not a sure thing until the car is checked in.


But, again, call me back and tell me that, don't make me waste an extra trip. I work in Automotive service, and if a customer wants service, we make sure the tire(s) and / or parts are in stock before telling the customer to come in. I don't make an appt with that customer unless I know I have it.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

This is a recall on dozens of cars per dealer. It shouldn't be a burden to have some parts on the shelf for the next one to come in.


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

We just dropped our 2016 Cruze off for a Center High Mount Stop Light. 
But the dealer contacted us to let us know about it. And order the parts and then booked it in after he confirmed the parts had arrived.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

17Hatch6MT said:


> This is a recall on dozens of cars per dealer. It shouldn't be a burden to have some parts on the shelf for the next one to come in.


Parts Information 

Quantity
Part Name
Part No.
Obtain Locally
Loctite Threadlocker Blue 242
4
Nuts (20 nuts per package)
11609737
1
Gasket Kit (4 gaskets per kit)
84279073

_Important: Due to limited initial parts availability, dealers are encouraged not to order recall parts for use as shelf stock._
_Reminder:_ Parts may be removed from Retail Inventory Management (RIM) management. Dealers should review the affected parts to confirm RIM managed status. Parts may have quantity limiters in effect. 


This is copied and pasted from the recall bulletin. the last two lines are why we as dealers cant stock the parts cause gm doesn't let us. and if we try they remove it from the order so we have to order them on a repair order and we are not "supposed" to write a repair order with out the vehicle here. a good dealer bends the rules to get parts in.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, I don't think most of you understand.

1. Make an appointment to have service done.
2. Arrive to have the service done
3. They don't have the part, so you have to come back.

Now, how do you feel?

Why did you schedule the appointment to start off with?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

neile300c said:


> Wow, I don't think most of you understand.
> 
> 1. Make an appointment to have service done.
> 2. Arrive to have the service done
> ...


I understand. I think we're trying to say is that it's not the dealer's fault. That's the way GM set it up. In large part, I'm sure it's to prevent everyone from buying a big stock of parts that end up not getting used. 

But I agree there has to be a better way.


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

I made an appointment for this and they called and cancelled it for me because they can't get the parts. 

I have found that GM always has a problem getting parts in high demand... part of the reason I got them to buyback my Cruze TD.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> It wouldn't surprise me but what GM says not to order the part until the car is in hand. After call, the customer could cancel the appointment at any time. It's not a sure thing until the car is checked in.





Greggul8r said:


> Parts Information
> 
> Quantity
> Part Name
> ...





ChevyGuy said:


> I understand. I think we're trying to say is that it's not the dealer's fault. That's the way GM set it up. In large part, I'm sure it's to prevent everyone from buying a big stock of parts that end up not getting used.
> 
> But I agree there has to be a better way.


Yep, it sucks but that's how GM rolls. Issue a broad range of vins for the recall, make you come in to verify you have the failed part, then order it. I did that for 3 axles and Subaru is doing the same for airbag recall on my 2005 Legacy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We’re very sorry to learn of this experience, neile300c,

This is certainly not the feedback we like to hear, and we apologize for any inconveniences caused. It is very important to us that you have a positive experience with our products and dealerships. Please know that our team is only a private message away if you have any questions or would like to further discuss.

Kindly,

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care 



neile300c said:


> So, I scheduled an appointment on Dec 27th, for today. I wanted to get my first oil change, filter, and tires rotated. I also asked to get the recall fixed on the 3rd brake light.
> Get there this morning, they say they need to order the part. I told him, "why did I schedule it to get done, today, and y'all didn't order the part". His response was "we need to order the part, they are scarce".
> Really, not a good first experience with the dealer on the first service, and on top of it, I live 18 miles from the dealer. :banghead:


----------

